# Archive Research.



## xylstra (Nov 28, 2020)

N.A.R.A. [National Archives and Records Adminstration], Textual Reference Branch at College Park, Maryland, U.S.A.
....does any frequent this storage centre or who may be planning to visit at some near-future date? 
I am hopeful that someone might be willing to search out some WW2-era USAAF Technical Intelligence Reports concerning the wartime activities and projects of the _*Junkers Flugzeug und Moterenwerk*_ of Dessau. I have already read the summary C.I.O.S. report (# A-435) dealing with Junkers aircraft projects which gives a general survey of the different designs undertaken but, of aircraft only. It is logical to assume that this report had a twin in the form of a summary of the piston aero-engine development undertaken by Junkers before and during WW2 and possibly spawning further model and type-specific technical reports.
I would very much like to have a read (as I'm sure that all the forum readers would, also!).
The aircraft report referred to (above) is archived in Records Group RG 255, so the engines report might also be there or not too far away.
Anyone prepared to search?
Cheers.


----------



## Dana Bell (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi xylstra,

NARA has been closed since early spring, and there are no signs that they'll reopen any time soon. Let's hope for a change - for both our sakes...

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2020)

i have


----------



## xylstra (Dec 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> i have
> 
> 
> View attachment 603259


Fantastic!! You lucky sod! However, it does say "Aircraft Division" which is contradictorily encouraging since it suggests that there must have been an equivalent report dealing with just the Aero-Engine division of JUNKERS. So tell me, what I'm interested in, is whether there is any mention of Junkers experimental test flights at War's end of a fighter aircraft whose engine was equipped with thyratron CDI ignition (developed by BOSCH under contarct to JUNKERS). The flights were undertaken at Rechlin. If there is, it may be easier to scan the relevant page(s). I suspect it may only amount to a mere paragraph but have a look. Thanks so much. Cheers.


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> i have


 Really interesting. Do you have that in physical or electronic form?


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 3, 2020)

There is a website with most USSBS reports in pdf but I cannot quickly find it - I thought it was archive.org or hyperwar but it did not show on giggle search
These might help track them down
The United States Strategic Bombing Surveys : European war, Pacific war : United States Strategic Bombing Survey : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
HyperWar: USSBS: Campaigns of the Pacific War
United States Strategic Bombing Survey | Project Gutenberg Self-Publishing - eBooks | Read eBooks online
The United States Strategic bombing survey : summary report (European war) September 30, 1945 in SearchWorks catalog
United States Strategic Bombing Survey : [reports]. (Journal, magazine, 1945) [WorldCat.org] *Click view all editions and formats*


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 3, 2020)

This is really bugging me that I cannot find the links I know are (were?) there
Just found this that may help at BHD124 Junkers engines are in report 006 - the only engine reports identified by this site are listed below

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2020)

tomo pauk said:


> Really interesting. Do you have that in physical or electronic form?


Pdf . Wanna have?


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 3, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Pdf . Wanna have?



Of course 
Want to put the doc on a public server, or to communicate via e-mail?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2020)

tomo pauk said:


> Of course
> Want to put the doc on a public server, or to communicate via e-mail?


Here would be a good place i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 3, 2020)

This March 2009 post from another forum may assist your research and maybe someone here can throw more light on the College Park archives. I cannot find any indexes but that may be me or the result of 11 years of internet changes or because these archives are now a sub-branch of the National Archives

_USSBS is the United States Strategic Bombing Survey, most working folders with interrogations and company data are at United States Naval Academy at College Park, MD. Most of the data can only be accessed at College Park, these are the original documents and have not been scanned or microfilmed to my knowledge. The WWII Correspondence has been microfilmed and I believe indexes are available online, but not the documents._


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2020)

as promised 



Snautzer01 said:


> i have
> 
> 
> View attachment 603259


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 4, 2020)

Thank you.
I am always happy to be educated and it was pleasing to see in the first few pages a US admission that the war started in 1939.
I will need to read it again when fully awake but I am already more learned just from seeing how many plants Junkers had. I was one, probably of many, who only knew of two plants


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2020)

MiTasol said:


> Thank you.
> I am always happy to be educated and it was pleasing to see in the first few pages a US admission that the war started in 1939.
> I will need to read it again when fully awake but I am already more learned just from seeing how many plants Junkers had. I was one, probably of many, who only knew of two plants



It is complicated

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

